# Cateye cordless 2 bike computer



## Number14 (28 Apr 2011)

Free to a good home. Just drop a couple of quid in a charity tin of your choice.


----------



## rusky (28 Apr 2011)

Yes please


----------



## DrSquirrel (28 Apr 2011)

Seconded for the tandem, not likely but might as well .


----------



## Number14 (29 Apr 2011)

It's in the post to you Rusky.

Admin, please could you mark this as sold/closed.

Thanks


----------

